# Selling Homemade Lures



## RMZuchowski (Apr 6, 2015)

For awhile now I have been making my own fishing lures and now I am considering selling them from time to time. Does anyone have experience with how to do this legally? What kinda license do you need?


----------



## mackmack (Mar 12, 2010)

I know quite a few people simply sell on e-bay. I don't know where you want to take it but that could be a good start. I've bought some in-line spinners from a seller that were just as good as Mepps, Foxie and Panther Martin.


----------



## mackmack (Mar 12, 2010)

mackmack said:


> I know quite a few people simply sell on e-bay. I don't know where you want to take it but that could be a good start. I've bought some in-line spinners from a seller that were just as good as Mepps, Foxie and Panther Martin.



By Foxie I mean Blue Fox


----------



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

Me and my buddy sell soft plastics, in-line spinners, jig heads and customer crankbaits on ebay that we produce. Haven't done anything special just collect the coin when it sells.


----------



## RMZuchowski (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice that helps than ks guys.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

All fishing tackle manufacturers are subject to FET. You don't have to file for an id and pay the tax, but if you get caught you will wish you did.


----------



## Lou is Blue (Sep 14, 2014)

If your talking about as a hobby or a significant source of income; and hiring people.


----------



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

We take care of all out tax stuff through a c.p.a to ensure there is no legal issues. Dont make a killing on it but it pays for a very nice week long fishing vacation and some new fishing and hunting gear every year.


----------

